# Грыжа + острые боли + температура + онемела нога



## Katrin333_ (28 Дек 2018)

Всем доброго дня!
Мама лежит в больнице уже 5 дней! Только сегодня был выявлен диагноз Грыжа!
Попала в больницу при ооочень сильной боли 5 дней назад! Вызывали ночью скорую! Сама ничего не помнит! Так было больно и плохо!

Врачи все эти дни никак не могли понять что с ней! В итоге все эти дни ставили 
обезболивающие уколы и капельницы, которые не помогают!
Она очень жаловалась на спину и онемение ноги! Плакала и кричала от боли!

Когда я приехала к ней! Даже я -никак не относящийся к медицине человек- увидела на ноге "защемленный нерв " (если я конечно правильно выражаюсь- углубление на бедре, а вокруг твердые ткани) 
И вот только сегодня сделали ей МРТ, на котором и увидели грыжу в нижней части позвоночника. Маме 61год, но она всегда активная, работает, без движения ни дня. А тут такое.... Лежит, или сейчас в больнице возят на каляске.. старается ходить, пытается хоть по чуть-чуть но нога .... Знаю, что операции в этом возрасте дают маленький % выздоровления, да и она очень боится операции! Подскажите, пожалуйста как же поступить?

Грыжа+острые боли+температура+онемела нога
Доброго вам дня!
Мама в больнице уже 5 дней! Только сегодня сделали МРТ-узнали о Грыже.Попала в больницу при очень острой боли!Ничего не помнит-так было больно!
Врачи все дни не могли понять что с ней!Ставили обезбол уколы и капельницы,кот не помогают!Плакала и кричала от боли!
Когда я приехала к ней!Даже я-никак не относящийся к медицине человек- увидела на ноге"защемленный нерв" (если я правильно выражаюсь-углубление на бедре,вокруг твердые ткани) 
Как же поступить?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Дек 2018)

Там врачи считают что причина боли в грыже? 
Другой причины не нашли?


----------

